# Tires Anyone?



## Fxnjetz (Nov 29, 2010)

Greetings All,

Have had the opportunity to get the "new" Goat on the road, and air it out a bit. Car runs great, no major issues. I have purchased new set of stock height Moog springs/kyb shocks, and a new set of rallye II 15" wheels (changing up from the 14" wheels currently on the car) from vintiques.

Question now is what type/size tires to run. I'm looking at BFG Silvertown radials, p215/70 r15 front p225/70 r15 rear. Or the firestone wide oval f7015 front, g70 15 rear. (all in redline).

Just looking for some feedback on the above choices, or thoughts on what some of you guys are running.

Regards,
Paul


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'd go with the BFG Silvertowns...I had a set and they were very good tires. Eric:cheers


----------



## Fxnjetz (Nov 29, 2010)

Eric,

Thanks for the input...

Any thoughts on tire sizes/combinations?

Regards,
Paul


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

No matter what you decide, IMO consider Discount Tire Direct. When I shopped tires for my '70 they offered the best deal on my T/A's. 

Free shipping and tire cost. I took them to my local garage be mounted on my Rally II's. Tire Rack refused to match pricing.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm VERY happy with my Firestone Indy 500's. My brother has a wholesale account with Tire Rack, so I got them there. I bought 235/60-15's and I really like the way they look on the car. In addition, they were rated higher than the T/A's and were considerably less expensive.


----------



## Fxnjetz (Nov 29, 2010)

Chuck,

Not sure what wheel/ backspace you run...
I wonder if 235's will clearance properly. I've got vintiques 15x7 with standard backspace..

Also there seems to be some limited choices in redline sizes. The car has 14's with t/a's on it now, which is a good looking tire, but imreally leaning toward the reds.

Paul


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm running factory Ralley II's which I found at a swap meet and restored. I ran my numbers through a wheel size calculator because my ultimate plan is to run F70-14's on my original wheels (for shows, cruises and such) and 235/60-15's as an everyday driver tire. I found that the 235/60's are 26.1 inches tall and the F70-14's are 26.2 inches tall, or close enough...

On a very rare occasion, when I have passengers in the car and stuff in the trunk, I experience the tread on the left front tire (not the sidewall) rub on a right hand turn, under braking. Doesn't happen on the right hand side, so I think my top inner fender bolt head is slightly out of place, or I have a weak spring on the driver's front. 

Everyone's car is slightly different, so you may experience no issues whatsoever, or you may rub all over the place... who knows? 

You're in Sac., right? ...if you ever find yourself over in the wine country, you can try my 235's for a couple of hours.

Chuck


----------



## Fxnjetz (Nov 29, 2010)

Chuck,

Thanks for the help...

Not in Sac...Chicago....

If we ever cruise out to wine country though, We'll look you up

Paul


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Paul,

Sorry 'bout that. For some reason I thought you were in NorCal. Your car looks to be a near twin to mine, but mine is a post car. Have you had it long?

Chuck


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm running the Silvertown redlines on my '65....225/70/15 in the rear and 225/70/14 in the front, on Ralley Ones. I like them a lot.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd keep the 14s on the front.


----------



## Fxnjetz (Nov 29, 2010)

Rukee,

Thanks for the tip...classic muscle car pose eh?

Any tire size suggestions?

paul


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm running 295/50/15s on back and 235/60/14s on front. Gives it a great stance.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

:agree Yes it does.


----------

